# Lost and confused !! Mayan /Vida timeshare member



## behopeful (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello everyone 

I am very hopeful that I will get a reply to my concern . Yesterday , my husband and I went to a timeshare presentation in Cancun. We listened to the sales rep and what she offered was too lucrative to say no to . We deposited 3k for a 1 bedroom loft in VIDA Resorts membership for a lifetime .The total price for the loft is 12k 

After coming back , i looked at the internet ...and i read everywhere that it is a Big Scam . I am scared and really worried ...Please tell me ...have I been ripped ? 

Thank you for your time ...


----------



## huenix (Dec 3, 2015)

behopeful said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am very hopeful that I will get a reply to my concern . Yesterday , my husband and I went to a timeshare presentation in Cancun. We listened to the sales rep and what she offered was too lucrative to say no to . We deposited 3k for a 1 bedroom loft in VIDA Resorts membership for a lifetime .The total price for the loft is 12k
> 
> ...



Rescind. I say this as an owner at Grand Mayan. Unless you plan to travel there enough to justify it, its not worth it. You can buy a TS off ebay for $1.00 and trade into vida every three years and save your $12k. 

Theres a link at the top of the MX forum on how to rescind. Read it. Go.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 3, 2015)

*Rescind now!!!*

You can get these memberships for pennies. Rescind while you can. The instructions are in the contract you signed. Do NOT go back to the salesroom, as they will do whatever it takes to change your mind.

While these memberships are not exactly a scam, they cost FAR more than they can be had on the resale market. And Mexican timeshare stays can be rented in numerous places at low cost without any obligation or buy-in cost.

RESCIND NOW WHILE YOU CAN!

Welcome to TUG. We're glad you found us in time.

Jim


----------



## behopeful (Dec 3, 2015)

my hands are shivering ...can someone pls send me the linkk for how to rescind ?? pls


----------



## huenix (Dec 3, 2015)

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html

Dont be nervous. Its not illegal or anything. Just think of it as clothing that doesn't fit so you are taking it back. They won't torture you or anything.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 3, 2015)

behopeful said:


> my hands are shivering ...can someone pls send me the linkk for how to rescind ?? pls



There is no 'link', but the instructions should be near the end of your contract, above your signatures. There will be an address there to send cancellation to.

Just write a letter, it doesn't have to be fancy, or legalese, just:

I/We wish to cancel contract #____________ dated Dec,__ 2015 in accordance with our right to rescind. Return all down payment funds to us in the manner they were tendered, and cancel any ongoing financial obligations.

Promotional materials will be returned to VIDA under separate cover. (and do it or they can charge you)

Signed_____________ husband, and _____________ wife. Date__________


Make a copy of the page(s) of the contract that shows a contract number and signatures and include it with the rescission. Send it to their corporate offices- not to the resort, and absolutely DO NOT go back to the sales office. Unplug the room phone.

If you have trouble, there is a PROFECO office in Cancun. They are the government consumer affairs office, and will help you. 

You have (I think) 5 days, but don't let them delay beyond that or it will be very difficult or impossible to rescind. 

The Profeco has a dedicated office to assist non-Mexicans who are already outside the country, the Conciliation a Extranjeros. You can reach them by email at extranjeros@profeco.gob.mx or by phone at one of the following numbers:
 (0155) 52 11 17 23,
 (0155) 56 25 67 00,
 (01 800) 46 88 722 

Jim


----------



## raygo123 (Dec 3, 2015)

behopeful said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am very hopeful that I will get a reply to my concern . Yesterday , my husband and I went to a timeshare presentation in Cancun. We listened to the sales rep and what she offered was too lucrative to say no to . We deposited 3k for a 1 bedroom loft in VIDA Resorts membership for a lifetime .The total price for the loft is 12k
> 
> ...


What level did you buy?  Palace, grand, lux etc?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## behopeful (Dec 3, 2015)

We bought THE COLLECTIONS which is 1 Bedroom RED category level.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 3, 2015)

*Not a scam - but you are paying "full" developer retail*

I am not sure what you mean by "loft" If it is a Mayan Palace one bedroom suite (not just a hotel room)-you are paying developer retail (9K- 18 K ? range)

If you wish to continue with the purchase I would ask for the following addendums <which they have in (some/ many) prior contracts but may not be (currently)willing to offer for this price >

1) No go / no pay MF - either from the start or after xx years .
2) when your 10 year week expires one of your 100 year weeks takes on all the benefits of it.
3)one year or similar reservation booking window for one of your week(s)
4) xx% cap per year to MF increase ( 5% -? ) 
5) right to transfer to a family member for no cost (or one MF) < the transfer fee if sold is probably 10 x MF  in your contract . >

Reasons for buying - you want to go in peak season - Jan Feb- every year 
for the next 20+ years and will go a least one other week most years .With addendums similar to above your prepayed cost per year is $ 300 or so per week which is somewhat close to the current  RCI or II exchange fee . 
If life changes and you can no longer go yourself , the no go / no pay
addendum means no ongoing cash outlay and/or you can have others use it
but only if they pick up the cost for a week vacation .

There are recent extensive threads on the Mexico timesharing forum that cover  reasons for buying or resinding Vidanta . Vidanta makes resale transfers very costly and therefor once purchased the value is only through use .
The two recent threads are :
Purchased Grand Luxxe yesterday .. started by Seema -Nov 10 2015
Merged Vidanta update ... started by Seema Nov 15 2015

Great resorts - interesting sales ( like many in TS )

- their contract dept does honor all addendums written into contracts and has a good reputation .

If you are unsure - don't buy now- negotiation will get the same or similar in the future .

Resale: while there are fewer 15 year old Mayan Palace contract on Ebay these days - you could probably find one eventually or on Craigs List , Redweek etc . A contract with 10 years left until ( optional ) renewal for say $2000 including transfer cost ( less $ on older ones) etc. works out to a prepayed cost of $ 200 per week and many of those era contract allow the optional Vacation Fare week( usually 45 day book window / so not peak season usable) to transfer so probably 20 weeks for $2000 plus a contractual obligation  of 10 MF - currently approx . $700 for one bedroom suite /Mayan Palace level and probably with a % annual cap to any increase  and with the 2 (remaining) every 5 year reno / extra MF.

Approx : a $ 12,000 commitment over the next 10 years if you only use one week per year .

Hope this helps


----------



## raygo123 (Dec 3, 2015)

Do u own at a specific resort, or is it good at all resorts As if you owned there?  In other words, your purchase is for all resorts and no exact resort is mentioned in your contract.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## behopeful (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the comments.

Here is what i have to pay (a) +(b):

a) $12,000 upfront commitment
b) $800 usage fee everytime you use the registered week + $200 SFX exchange fee + $1000 every ten year renewal fee --> $1000 per year 

So lets say i use this deal for 10 years. Then I land up paying $12,000/10 = $1,200 per year + $1000 per year usage fess = $2,400 for 1 registered and 1 complimentary week.

So $2,400 for 2 weeks stay --> $1,200 per week. Plus car rental costs since these resorts are so far off, there are no good restaurants nearby.

Wouldn't i be better off just buying hotels deal packages for $1200 per week?


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 3, 2015)

behopeful said:


> Wouldn't i be better off just buying hotels deal packages for $1200 per week?



Absolutely. It isn't that timeshares in general, or Vida in particular, are bad deals. It's that in today's competitive market, resort lodging is a very competitive market. With the (gigantic) marketing costs, and ever rising maintenance fees, simply renting the same units for the time you need them without upfront costs and ongoing expenses you have no control over makes total sense.

Get yourselves down to the post office (Correa) and get that rescission letter in the mail. Certified with return receipt is best, and I'm sure Mexican post has an equivalent, though I don't know what they call it. I'm sure the means is specified in the contract's instructions, or at Profeco.


----------



## bjones9942 (Dec 3, 2015)

behopeful - 

I'm going to join in and say rescind.  Timeshare's in Mexico often sell on ebay for $1 and often with all transfer fees paid.

Now that you've found TUG, I would suggest you read the posts in the beginners section.  If timeshare ownership still looks good, take a hard look at where you would like to vacation time and time again, and then find a resort you like.  Search ebay for a while (a few months typically) until a unit comes up at a price you feel reasonable - and then buy it!

And - congratulations in taking the time to find TUG!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 3, 2015)

*The Collections ??? - Please explain more*



behopeful said:


> We bought THE COLLECTIONS which is 1 Bedroom RED category level.



If you do not mind can you give more details.
 Vidanta adds new options/ twist regularly and existing owners on TUG love to know " whats new in TS sales"
 Since these are RTU contracts there is not a single version and Tuggers have said " if you buy any Vidanta brand  resale make sure you see the original contract and what addendum are in it and what transfers on resale ".

1)What brand or buildings can you stay in?
2)Is it a suite with a separate bedroom(s) & combo living room /partial kitchen? or just a "hotel room " ie what size for $800
3)What months are " red season" available  in your contract paperwork?

 -- In our last visit to Mexico(April 2015) I became aware that what used to be " summer / mud weeks"  are becoming increasingly valuable to Vidanta / Mayan to sell to the growing Mexican( National) middle class - and so they may no longer wish to include  "white" summer  season in new contracts to "Gringos" especially at the Mayan Palace level .


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 3, 2015)

*More Questions*



behopeful said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments.
> 
> Here is what i have to pay (a) +(b):
> 
> ...



So - if you never use the resort (again) do you pay an annual MF  or only only the 10 year renewal ?

Can you go to their other properties or just RM / Cancun ? 
Some of the other Vidanta locations ( NV & PV & Maz. for sure) do not require a car - although some visitors do rent one .

Interesting that this is a 1 wk +1 wk (optional) contract which is more like the older contracts (pre 2010/11) except for the 10 year renewal .
Mine from 2006/7 is 25 yr until renewal but extra reno / MF every 5 yrs
I can book my registered week - 6 months out 
<Raygo123 has the 1 + 2  contract  that followed >
How far in advance of staying can you book the registered week vs. the comp . week and what about after the 10 years and a renewal ?

PS - there are lots of Pueblo Bonita's for $ 1 on E-Bay but not too many Mayan's anymore 
mostly what I see are their " hotel rooms"which have an approx.$ 500 MF vs $700 for a 1 bedroom and $ 850 
for 2 bedroom ( lockoff / splltable ) so at $500 you are getting a lot less sq. feet per dollar and no kitchen facility.

Rescinding may make sense -
since you only have 5 days and it sounds like you may wish to do more research.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 3, 2015)

*Great quote - thanks Huenix*



huenix said:


> http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html
> 
> Dont be nervous. Its not illegal or anything. Just think of it as clothing that doesn't fit so you are taking it back. They won't torture you or anything.



Good line for every newby who finds TUG


----------



## pittle (Dec 3, 2015)

Not sure just what you bought, but Mayan Palace, Grand Mayan, Grand Bliss, & Grand Luxxe are not scams.  They offer the right to use a week at their resorts when you pay the maintenance fees.  The resorts are expensive, but very nice.  They are not scams, but you do need to know for sure what you bought.  I really doubt that you got a 1-bedroom Loft for $12,000.  That seems too low!!!  Lofts are in the Grand Luxxe and nothing there is that price.

Somewhere in the middle of all that paperwork somewhere is* GENERAL PROVISIONS* - that will give you information on how to cancel.  Do not go the sales office - go to Customer Service.

We originally purchased in 1999 and have upgraded over the years.  We love what we have, but do not use it every year as we have other options that our family likes to use when we go to Puerto Vallarta. We love Grand Luxxe, but the Buganvilias works better for our family vacations in PV.  We use GL when it is just us and friends or in a location other than PV..


----------



## huenix (Dec 3, 2015)

pittle said:


> I really doubt that you got a 1-bedroom Loft for $12,000.  That seems too low!!!  Lofts are in the Grand Luxxe and nothing there is that price.



If memory serves, "The Collection" is either Sea Garden or MP. Its the lowest level. I think this is the first exit package... You say "No and Im leaving!", they offer you this deal. I think its a hotel room, not the actual suite. 

OP, wonder if you rescinded and how that went? Also,  was wondering if you knew and cared to elaborate about what exactly they were offering you for the money. Was it a single room, or the efficiency suite?


----------



## behopeful (Dec 4, 2015)

I apologise for the delayed response. I have been going back and forth with customer service . I have emailed them my cancellation intention and also copied Profecto on my email . More details 

http://www.mescam.com/5dayRecind.htm


I will answer to all the questions . Please bear with me. 

Based on my papers , I quote 

Unit Type : The Collections Suite

Bedroom : One Bedroom

Baths ; 1 bath

Capacity : 4

Time Classification : Red

Number of Collection Weeks in this : 2

Initial Reservation Fee Per week : $ 800

Unit type : there are 3 unit types - Master Suite , Suite and Master Room. Ours is a ' SUITE ' with kitchen and 1 bedroom , occupancy 4 

We will have $ 4000 vida lifestyle dollars applied to account upon return to Riviera Maya Resort in 2015 or 2016 . I guess they gave only for a year ...which i didn't read then ):

They have taken away my week for 2015 and 1 week from 2016 .

Hope this info helps someone . Please share your thoughts .


----------



## behopeful (Dec 4, 2015)

I am not sure how to post a pic in this .

But when I look at the layout of the ' Suite ' I see a small living room with a breakfast nook , one bathroom and one bedroom.


----------



## behopeful (Dec 4, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Do u own at a specific resort, or is it good at all resorts As if you owned there?  In other words, your purchase is for all resorts and no exact resort is mentioned in your contract.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



My purchase is for all the resorts and no specific one mentioned in the contract .


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 4, 2015)

*The Collection (s) -new Vidanta ( brand / sub-brand )*



behopeful said:


> I am not sure how to post a pic in this .
> 
> But when I look at the layout of the ' Suite ' I see a small living room with a breakfast nook , one bathroom and one bedroom.



Dear behopefull - thank you for posting & answering - Please enjoy the rest of your vacation . ( and we would love for you to post more later)

To All interested Vidanta / Mayan World readers
 RE : The Collection - I received my 2016 MF ( upon use - no go/no pay)
recently ( Oct/Nov 2015) and just went back to look at the "Return to Paradise"promo mailing that was included. At the bottom all the Mayan World  brands are listed and Line 2 starts with " The Collection " I think this may be new since it is not on the new website which went live post Labour Day 2015 I believe.

My Take on this : Since Vidanta is RTU- this new(? )(combo -brand ) allows flexibility in sales AND booking of weeks by reservations . In RM were the OP is staying there is lots of Mayan Palace buildings and Sea Garden / Ocean Breeze is by itself, in Maz the Sea Garden Building(s) are right in the resort (stayed 2010)
In NV limited  MP units , a nice scale SeaGarden  < see mikenk review & Zib - a few months ago on this forum> as well as Grand Mayan and up ;Acapulco has a new MP and a Sea Garden etc  . So Vidanta has lots of flexibility in filling all the buildings and resorts and removes the(potential)headache they had when Grand Luxxe was sold, but not all built and owners of GL were upset when "downgraded" to Grand Mayan . This makes a lot of sense to me - especially for a product selling for 12 K with a 4K Vida Dollars/Lifestyle" promo included . The time limit on the use of the promo gets you to book sooner - which fills spaces etc. and may also get you to upgrade ( sooner) .< more potential $ to developer next year>

My take again-RE : Unit type - Master suite is a hotel room / no kitchen (max 4)- therefore for $800 per week you could get this in xx location OR reservations could suggest that at another location for the same $800 you get a full suite with separate bedroom - again this gives reservations more flexibility in satisfying owners AND filling all the resort locations. ie You own this package and agree to go to the new Grand Mayan in Puerto Penasco in January because RM is full or you live in Arizona and use PP in the shoulder seasons but decide to follow a reservation persons suggestion to try Acapulco in July . 
----------
More Vidanta / Mayan stuff 
PS : The promo in my MF package lists "The Cascades " which is on the website as a listing and was part of the recent Vida News email and/or mailing that talked about the future Cirque de Soliel and surrounding future building in Nuevo . On the website " East Cape" is listed which is the Cabo  area development- talk of which on TUG goes back to 2007 or so .

Also - when we flew on VivaAerobus in April2015 from Puerto Vallarta to Mexico City ( after Friday checkout - Great vacation ending weekend) we bought a Mexican biz publication where I read an article (sort of with limited Spanish skills) about how Grupo Vidanta received an award from the Minister of Mexican tourism  and outlined growth plans . I latter also saw most of it in English  .

PPS - re MF - and how Vidanta honors written contract language.

--My contract has the 5% max cap per year and it is based on a specified formula using consumer price index "stuff" from both  Mexico and USA . My MF increased about $25 from 2015 to 2016 which is less than 5%- which makes sense given current inflation ( see oil/gasoline prices)
From reading many TUG postings on various  TS system ( DRI owners for instance ) not every TS group is as careful  on contract language and MF increases .
This xx% cap is a good addendum to have in your contract and with the MF on use only addendum can give "use value" to an ownership that has little dollar resale value .


----------



## behopeful (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you T-Dot. Based on what I mentioned about all the details of my contract , what are your thoughts about my purchase ?

Can any experienced Timeshare member please fill in ? I am an absolute newbie , intention to buy was a good vacation for my family.

Thoughts ?


----------



## Karen G (Dec 4, 2015)

behopeful said:


> Thoughts ?


I thought you intended to rescind this purchase based on your other posts.

You have so many questions about what you bought that it would be good to rescind this purchase while you still can. Do more research. Understand completely what you are buying. No matter what the salesman wants you to believe that deal will still be there tomorrow or whenever you have all the facts.

Would you make any other huge purchase in the U.S. without understanding what you are buying? Would you shell out $12,000 on the spot just based on what a slick salesman is telling you?  Rescind while you can then come back here and ask all the questions you need to until you completely know what you are doing. Don't talk to the sales dept. any more--they don't have your best interests at heart.


----------



## behopeful (Dec 4, 2015)

The contracting department called us today morning and explained following:

a) We have 2 weeks each year for a 1 Bedroom suite (king bed, 1 bath, living area, small kitchen). The contract for this is 10years with 10 renewals ($1000 per renewal) = 100 years. So my total fees to Vida is $12K + 1Kx10yrs = $22K). They will charge a "usage fee of $800" for each week I use - if i don't use, i don't pay any maintenance fees. If i use the 1-resort-week at outside hotels via SFX (for $200 additional exchange fee) then I get 2 weeks. And since i have 2 resort weeks, i can get upto 4 outside hotel weeks for $800x2 + $200x2 = $2000. Which comes to $500 per outside hotel week. Now i have to use these weeks as whole. Doesn't make sense to break up. If I want to stay individual nights, they are recommending i deposit the 2 resort weeks with SFX and they will pay $3K per resort week in 
Vida-Dollars. So I can get $6K vida dollars for 2 weeks that I can use to buy a package tour with their vida lifestyle website. And with those $6K i can buy individual outside hotel nights at whatever price is listed on vida website. They say they will pricematch if we can show for the same package/hotel/airline/cruise someone else is offering a lower price but that will never happen because 2 packages are never identical between Expedia and VidaLifestyle. Not sure whether $6K vida dollars in return for spending $800x2=$1600 exchange fee is a good deal or not. 


b) In addition to above for 100yrs, we also have 1 Vida week available for use via SFX exchange for next 10 years. This gives us the option to buy 1 week stay at Studio ($169) or 1Bed ($499) at any outside hotel. Dont think there is any other usage fee here -- need to verify and any blackout dates. They are providing SFX Gold membership for life as long as you use it (book a room once every 2 years and login to SFX website twice a year)

c) In addition to above for next 10 years, they are giving me 1 resort week to stay at their resorts or get 2 weeks to stay at outside hotels for $800 usage + $200 SFX exchange = $1000 per week.  They gave me this 10yr option because to lower the contract price, i gave them back my 2 weeks listed above in (a) for FY 2015 and FY 2016 (which they call as Marketing Week buyback).


So above is what I am getting for $12K contract. Please advise on limitations and pros/cons of this contract.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 4, 2015)

Based on the OPs post #19, she emailed a cancellation notification, indicating intent. I am NOT SURE the contract says this is an acceptable means of notification. I would urge her to be absolutely sure- 'course it isn't my $12,000.

I am disturbed by all this communication on resorts, size units, amenities, etc, while the objective is to rescind. Nothing more. Learn all about Mexican resorts at leisure after her funds are safely back in her accounts. Then, should it turn out that a developer purchase is the best for her family, this deal is going to be available. It won't be. (The best deal).

Time's awasting. Get a proper rescission in the works, so you can go back to vacation. This business decision has wasted far more of this one than it should have.

Jim


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 4, 2015)

*Thoughts*



behopeful said:


> Thank you T-Dot. Based on what I mentioned about all the details of my contract , what are your thoughts about my purchase ?
> 
> Can any experienced Timeshare member please fill in ? I am an absolute newbie , intention to buy was a good vacation for my family.
> 
> Thoughts ?


A lot of what I know comes from other TUG members and Vidanta owners
including Phylis / Plittle and Mike/.mikenk 

We did purchase from the developer in 2006/07 and paid $ We are happy with a Mayan Palace 1 bedroom suite and have never upgraded and probably will not . We first went to Mexico due to a cousin's wedding in PV and now love Mexico and would probably go  to there in Jan /Feb  over South Florida even if Florida was easier to exchange into in Jan /Feb. We have not been to the RM Mayan location but did go to Cancun Feb 2015 on an RCI exchange . Since we live in Canada winter peak season (Jan/Feb)sun vacations are important .
RM & NV are the big ones - we actually prefer the smaller locations and ones where using the local bus  systems mean no rental car needed .I am a sales rep and in my car everyday so no car adds to my vacation experience.
All Mayans are non AI - all inclusive - which we prefer and saves some $ since you can buy groceries and eat some / many meals in your unit.< many Mexican resorts are AI - which some prefer - but not for us >

If you want to own Mayan/Vidanta and decide to keep this contract I would make sure all the addendum you want are added as Seema did with a recent Grand Luxxe purchase . However you will spend your vacation negotiating- not at the pool .

As I posted re resale - you may want to look into a Mayan Palace  contract from about 2001-2006 . Those would have 10+ years until renewal( were 25 yr until renewal / not 10 yr like newer contracts) and some have a transfer fee of 1 MF (2001 & earlier?? ) See Plittle past posts on TUG  for details . I do not need  - but look, & a MP 2 bedroom sold on E -bay for $99  in the last 2 months with the seller paying the $ 1700 resort transfer fee and the $499 closing fee This was a two bedroom with a $ 839 MF  and would likely have the % cap on increases

<Could I have saved some money if I had found TUG before - absolutely > but MF on use attendums in Mayan contracts ( no go /no pay ) started about a year before we bought and that was the hook that got me to buy. It is an easy exit strategy from a TS should life change and you can no longer travel for any reason .

If you want to exchange in every couple of years -  research and buy xyz resort  resale in the USA  - perhaps within driving distance of home and then exchange through RCI or II  - but you add $  in the exchange fee . I think most of the Vidanta / Mayan brands are RCI week / tpu  exchanges . I believe Grand Luxxe is on  II ( intervals International - the other big exchange company)

Read TUG and learn - I still am learning.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 4, 2015)

*I agree -*



Passepartout said:


> Based on the OPs post #19, she emailed a cancellation notification, indicating intent. I am NOT SURE the contract says this is an acceptable means of notification. I would urge her to be absolutely sure- 'course it isn't my $12,000.
> 
> I am disturbed by all this communication on resorts, size units, amenities, etc, while the objective is to rescind. Nothing more. Learn all about Mexican resorts at leisure after her funds are safely back in her accounts. Then, should it turn out that a developer purchase is the best for her family, this deal is going to be available. It won't be. (The best deal).
> 
> ...



I agree - but if you are in that Mexican warmth & sunshine you are likely still obsessed with " how do I get here next year & have a great family vacation .

so answers now help the process of clear thinking 

But rescind properly .

PS - based on a post - I believe mikenk once rescinded Grand Luxxe  via the on property 
contracts office in Nuevo - then went back during the same vacation and bought / rebought Grand Luxxe  -with all the addendums he wanted fully spelled and written out 
I am not sure if RM has a contracts office as I have never stayed there .
Vidanta's contract office staff is not the same as TS sales and flat out lying is not part of that department operation / function .<they will encourage you to keep the contract-- i believe - so .... >


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 4, 2015)

*No mention of booking window*



behopeful said:


> The contracting department called us today morning and explained following:
> 
> a) We have 2 weeks each year for a 1 Bedroom suite (king bed, 1 bath, living area, small kitchen). The contract for this is 10years with 10 renewals ($1000 per renewal) = 100 years. So my total fees to Vida is $12K + 1Kx10yrs = $22K). They will charge a "usage fee of $800" for each week I use - if i don't use, i don't pay any maintenance fees. If i use the 1-resort-week at outside hotels via SFX (for $200 additional exchange fee) then I get 2 weeks. And since i have 2 resort weeks, i can get upto 4 outside hotel weeks for $800x2 + $200x2 = $2000. Which comes to $500 per outside hotel week. Now i have to use these weeks as whole. Doesn't make sense to break up. If I want to stay individual nights, they are recommending i deposit the 2 resort weeks with SFX and they will pay $3K per resort week in
> Vida-Dollars. So I can get $6K vida dollars for 2 weeks that I can use to buy a package tour with their vida lifestyle website. And with those $6K i can buy individual outside hotel nights at whatever price is listed on vida website. They say they will pricematch if we can show for the same package/hotel/airline/cruise someone else is offering a lower price but that will never happen because 2 packages are never identical between Expedia and VidaLifestyle. Not sure whether $6K vida dollars in return for spending $800x2=$1600 exchange fee is a good deal or not.
> ...



 Behopeful -Hi again 
There is NO mention of a booking window - ie - how far in advance you can call reservations & this is important in order to get your future vacation time when you want to go . 
This is a major consideration with all TS systems 
Marriot / DRI /Wyndham / Hilton etc and there are long TUG threads on this issue, and details for each system on how to get what you want, when you want .
 Vidanta / Mayan  is growing  - and  so you would likely get something/ sort of when you want BUT to me, something in the contract should be there in writing .
-----------

SFX ( San Franciso Exchange )is a smaller exchange system that has good relations with Vidanta - but it is best ( from what I read on TUG ) if your on the USA west coast or want to go there .
-------

My suggestion ( as others have said ) is rescind properly so you can better decide how to best use 12 K  for future vacations .
The "deal" will not go away - but your 12 K is spent if you do not rescind by day 5  .

Rescind  & go to the pool & have lunch - read TUG every night when you get home
TS sales love newbies  - that is how they make money
-----------------

PS - " marketing week buy back " is just TS sales BS / confusing/ massaging / shell game stuff

I hope I have given, and added enough information to give a context, - not only to make a decision on this contract but
also to plan how to go forward with future vacation planning.

Just saying rescind ( to me ) does not give a reason why - and personally I am an information junkie 
which is why TUG is the right place to research TS .

Behopeful - thank you for the information you provided . Both current owners of Vidanta/ Mayan and any future first time TUG googlers
like yourself will thank you


----------



## pittle (Dec 4, 2015)

T-Dot has given you some great advice!!!

I have not heard of the Collections - but we have not taken the update deal since last November. I could not find it on the most current website.   It could be an old thing with a new name.  I personally think that $800 per year per week for a 1-bedroom Sea Garden or Mayan Palace is way too high.  In 2013 when we upgraded all of our units into 2 Registered weeks plus lots of Vacation Fair / Residence Weeks, we had a 1 bedroom Mayan Palace week in the mix and the MF were just under $500.  So even with a 3-5% increase for the past 3 years (that particular contract was old and had 3%), we would be talking less than $600 for this year.  None of our 2-bedroom MP weeks were anywhere near $800.    The thing is, while contracts state no more than 5% per year, they can start where they want with a new contract. 

I do not trust the Vida $ thing at all.  I think of it as like credit card points. You do not always get what you expect.  They will not just plop $4000 down when you arrive at the resort for your use, I can pretty much guarantee that.  Why in the world would they do that?  They are in the business of making money, not giving it away. I am sure it will be pro-rated and based on some other things.  

The weeks you will get to choose from will not be the prime weeks of mid-January until mid-April.  Folks have have paid BIG bucks will get those.

We have been Mayan World owners since February 1999 when we were in Acapulco at the worst resort that we have ever stayed in.  We took the tour of the Mayan Palace for something to do and when the guy said that if we bought a 2-bedroom Sea Garden unit from Mazatlan that had been turned in for an upgrade, we could move to a 1-bedroom MP unit that day!  We were on that like white on rice!  We had the taxi driver take us back to the dump, snagged our stuff and within an hour were loving our vacation!  In November, we were in PV with family and were snagged there.  We upgraded to a 2-bedroom MP while there.  We eventually purchased numerous MP weeks on eBay at a significant savings and used 3-4 2-bedroom units many times for family Thanksgiving vacations at one of the Mayan resorts for many years.  We would also take vacations in February each year for a couple of weeks, so we used our weeks for vacations with friends and family.  We sledom go anywhere for just one week. We upgraded to 2 2-bedroom GM units in 2006, but still had 4 MP units.  We were offered the Senior Certificates and the no pay unless you go over the years for all our units.  In 2013, it made sense to us to consolidate to Grand Luxxe units. I thought that would never happen because we loved what we had.  We travel a lot, but even as retirees, it is hard to take 13 weeks a year off and be active in our church.  We have the option for as many as 12 weeks per year at GL if we want, but also love our Buganvilias in PV.  (Finishing up our 2nd week here tomorrow .)

All that said - with my experience with Mayan World as I call it, you are not getting a great deal, but only you can make the final call.  Several respected TUG folks have given you some good advice here. If you choose to keep this package, just know that you will not be the first one to do so.  All of us have been there at some time or another.  Good luck.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 4, 2015)

*MF 2016 - Mayan Palace - one bedroom suite*

My MF for 2016 is just under $ 700 - pay upon use Mayan Palace 1 bdrm suite
The 2 bedroom sold on ebay  $ 839 - which may have been 2015 MF
master suites ( hotel room)   $ 500 - aprox. based on recent ebay listings showing MF

While there seems to be some minor variation based on start year ( pre 2011)
and the oldest 3%  max contract Phyllis has mentioned may run incrementally lower I think this is about the current range for existing MP contracts.
The $ 800 sounds like a "bump up"  MF starting point for a " new product line "and that may be because the initial " buy in " is a little lower than in the past .
Hey that is how sales works sometimes - and not just in TS marketing.

Since " the Collection " does not specify a resort brand , they may also be " averaging " in the fact that reservations may end up using Grand Mayans in slower season in 
some locations  < which also can  be used by the wrist band folks to get you to a "owner update " ie sales presentation >

Re reservation booking window - I believe some older Mayan Palace contracts had something called " Profile A " which is an addendum that allowed booking one year out -
( read about it on TUG a few years ago ) my window is 6 months . This is important if you want to book Jan / Feb . They have always had something for my date range  -- but at least one year when I was trying for February  in December( 3 months out  ) only Mazatlan Sea Garden and Acapulco Mayan Palace were still available . We took Maz SG. and it worked out fine and we want to go  back some time. ( still  need to go to Acapulco for the first time)- however someone in my family really loves PV . Flight availability and price can influence decisions also - and a contract that has no advanced booking window can complicate  vacation travel planning that includes a TS that already has a chunk of your money .
-------
Great Resorts and Great Staff 
see thread on how well staff in Nuevo handled fall 2015 hurricane threat 
started by PamMo Oct 29 - Cat 5 Puerto Vallarta Hurricane Patricia 

Interesting TS sales - like many resorts


----------



## raygo123 (Dec 4, 2015)

My MF came in the mail last week,  for a 1 bdrm Mayan palace acopolco was $749.00. I think on target that hiss is a new product, as I could not find it on the website.  I would not upgrade to have all the resorts available, and have not tried to book at another.  Now, my contract say I can, if available.  Doesn't seem worth it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pittle (Dec 4, 2015)

raygo123 - the saying is "If you own at one, you own at all."  We have gone to all of the MP & GM resorts.  Most of our contracts have said NV for Nuevo.  Just the 1 bedroom said Acapulco.  It was a very old contract.  

You just call for reservations - or whenever the website for reservations works again - and tell them which resort you want to go to.  Not a problem.


----------



## pittle (Dec 4, 2015)

When we owned three two-bedroom units, one was $100 per year more than the other two from the start.  It was a contract that was written 18 months after the first two and eventually got even higher than the $100 difference.  They never would tell me why, so I figured that it must be because they can start where they wanted to. :ignore:

We've had the Profile A since 2006 and received letters for all our contracts that we had the no pay unless you go in 2007.  Profile A was for folks who had invested "significantly" in Mayan properties.  At one time that was $50,000 in Mayan "equity" - that was the amount of the total contracts you had.  (Not necessarily what you paid, but what the original contract said.  If you bought resale, the original amount was then your "equity".)  When we upgraded to Grand Luxxe, they kept all our benefits.  

I spent many hours on the phone on August 1 trying to get a February vacation!  I had them on speed dial.   Once you were put on hold, you waited for quite a while, but at least you were in queue.

We can book 1 year out now, so not a problem.


----------



## raygo123 (Dec 4, 2015)

I pointed that out as an indication of the word "collection"  as if it is a reason to upgrade.  As you point out, a sales gimmick. I heard you chuckle in you head when I wrote if available.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 5, 2015)

I have an older (1999) resale contract that's a 2 bd with the VF week and a 3% m/f increase clause.  My 2016 m/f is $657.  It's a 'special' week which includes the major holidays (including the spring break dates), so I guess I lucked out on finding this.  I'm really happy with the membership and will likely not upgrade.

But you do see these for sale every once in a great while.  Sometimes in odd places:  For instance, I saw an ad from someone on Redweek who had two holiday weeks he/she was renting with a footnote that they wanted to sell them as well.  Also, right here on the TUG Bargains, someone offered to gave away a 2 bd GM 'holiday weeks' about a year ago.  I almost jumped on that but they pulled the ad too quickly.


----------



## behopeful (Dec 5, 2015)

Update :

Thank you for taking your time and sharing all the advises. We have send a certified letter , email and copied profeco in the email intending to cancel. The member services called and said that they are willing to lower the price to 7k instead of 12k . We started with 21k for the Collections Suite and they are willing to now sell it for 7k. That speaks volumes in the way they do business. We respectfully have declined the offer. 

I am no one to judge any company or the timeshare concept being a novice , but at the same time , I do question the genuineness of these sales people and wonder how many people  would be paying their hard earned money , especially the ones coming from countries where negotiations are uncommon 

Lesson learnt - Unless you are absolutely sure of where your money will be used and you read the fine print, which I think is very difficult in one timeshare presentation , DO NOT SIGN the papers.


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 5, 2015)

You may be a novice, but a knowledgeable one now.


----------



## pittle (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you for letting us know what you finally decided.  We have purchased timeshares from the developer more than once.  Then we get home and think about how much we researched new cars, appliances, etc, and think - Why in the world did we do that?  We have rescinded before and have upgraded.  You just have to decide what is best for you and then live with it.  It sounds like you made a good decision.

Keep watching TUG and you will know even more the next time you say OK to the 90 minute presentation somewhere.


----------



## behopeful (Dec 5, 2015)

pittle said:


> Thank you for letting us know what you finally decided.  We have purchased timeshares from the developer more than once.  Then we get home and think about how much we researched new cars, appliances, etc, and think - Why in the world did we do that?  We have rescinded before and have upgraded.  You just have to decide what is best for you and then live with it.  It sounds like you made a good decision.
> 
> Keep watching TUG and you will know even more the next time you say OK to the 90 minute presentation somewhere.



Thank you. After reading your post , I happened to see pictures of your resorts . They look so beautiful ! I particularly liked the La Jolla Mazatlan 2012 pics. It looks like a dream place to be in . I am so glad this concept is working out for you . Someday , I wish to travel the world. Good luck !


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 6, 2015)

*Reservation Priority timeframe booking window(s)*

I am adding this for future newbies & others reading  this thread .

Reservation Priority timeframe booking window - why it is important 

Please read an example from this week - in the Wyndham Forum
ROYAL VISTA BECOMING PART OF CWA
stared Dec 2 2015 by CruiseGuy

****Be aware however that there are TS systems where the " owner update" will be about how you did not buy right the first time and should " spend " more money for. better booking access .

With : Vida / Vidanta / Mayan World and brands - make sure it is WRITTEN in your contract ,and if not already specified then get an Addendum added .

Vidanta is RTU ( right to use )  with floating weeks and that ( can ) make booking easier than the Wyndham example with blocked out fixed week legacy owners in high demand month(s) in South Florida

Knowledge is important - especially in the TS world


----------

